# Milan: sogno Haaland con i soldi della Champions.



## admin (12 Gennaio 2021)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



.


----------



## Ambrole (12 Gennaio 2021)

Eh sì sicuramente


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Ahah si certo, neanche qualificandoci e vincendola il prossimo anno avremmo abbastanza soldini dai...


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Sicuramente per il nostro progetto e modo di giocare è il nome migliore. Il punto è che a meno di 100 non te lo danno


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Perché ci prendono in giro? Mah...


----------



## bmb (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Con 50 sacchi ci danno il prestito oneroso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2021)

costa più dell'inter dai......


----------



## mark (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahahahahah neanche vincendo la champions ce lo potremmo permettere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



-196 milioni di negativo.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Magari!

Peccato sta zavorra covid che ci ha tolto un sacco di introiti, perchè tra abbassamento monte ingaggi + qualificazione in CL non saremmo lontani dal sistemare il bucone di bilancio.


----------



## kipstar (12 Gennaio 2021)

sì sì.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Siamo pur sempre il Milan. E il sogno dovrebbe essere tutto di Haaland. Non viceversa. 

Nel Milan hanno giocato attaccanti molto ma molto più forti del pur bravissimo Haaland.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo pur sempre il Milan. E il sogno dovrebbe essere tutto di Haaland. Non viceversa.
> 
> Nel Milan hanno giocato attaccanti molto ma molto più forti del pur bravissimo Haaland.



Concordo, così come sui risultati in campo, anche sul mercato non bisogna porsi limiti. 
Ovviamente bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà, ma in periodo Covid tutti i prezzi dei cartellini calano.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi
> della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Haaland sarebbe un acquistò mirato.

Crescerebbe tanto anche Hauge.
Però ha una grossa controindicazione.

Si dovrebbe trovare un Haaland prima che diventasse Haaland, possibile che non si riesca a trovare uno come lui a prezzi più accessibili?


----------



## Konrad (12 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Haaland sarebbe un acquistò mirato.
> 
> Crescerebbe tanto anche Hauge.
> Però ha una grossa controindicazione.
> ...



Concordo con te...in parte stiamo migliorando da questo punto di vista. Io andrei a Salisburgo e mi porterei a casa la coppia Daka - Koita (sistemeremmo centro dell'attacco e fascia destra per un bel pò di tempo)


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Concordo con te...in parte stiamo migliorando da questo punto di vista. Io andrei a Salisburgo e mi porterei a casa la coppia Daka - Koita (sistemeremmo centro dell'attacco e fascia destra per un bel pò di tempo)



Concordo, dovremmo essere in grado di prendere i Haaland al momento giusto, cosa che vale per tutti.

La coppia che hai descritto è intrigante, certo il Salisburgo gioca un calcio un po particolare, ma il nostro gioco oggi per certi versi gli somiglia,potrebbero andare più che bene.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



per comprare Haaland servono i soldi della vittoria della Champions


----------



## mark (12 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Haaland sarebbe un acquistò mirato.
> 
> Crescerebbe tanto anche Hauge.
> Però ha una grossa controindicazione.
> ...



Beh se ce ne fossero tanti in giro gli attaccanti davvero forti non costerebbero così tanto. Purtroppo sono davvero pochi quelli che fanno la differenza davanti ed è molto difficile trovarli.


----------



## Goro (12 Gennaio 2021)

Haaland avrà le occasioni Bayern e Real probabilmente quindi è fuori portata, ma comunque essendo di Raiola non lo prenderei mai, costi talmente elevati da far guadagnare alla fine solo lui e un ragazzo ancora giovanissimo che chissà quante grane porterebbe ogni anno coi rinnovi. Vediamo Raiola con De Ligt cosa farà intanto, l'età è quella.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh se ce ne fossero tanti in giro gli attaccanti davvero forti non costerebbero così tanto. Purtroppo sono davvero pochi quelli che fanno la differenza davanti ed è molto difficile trovarli.



Hai ragione , ma se hai un scouting attento e capace, si riesce a tirarlo fuori da qualche parte del mondo.

A me piace parecchio ancheLammers, anche se ha avuto un comportamento verso la sua ex squadra molto discutibile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo pur sempre il Milan. E il sogno dovrebbe essere tutto di Haaland. Non viceversa.
> 
> Nel Milan hanno giocato attaccanti molto ma molto più forti del pur bravissimo Haaland.


Hai ragione, ma per quanto è stato fatto negli ultimi 10 anni (o forse anche più, perchè per me il Milan ha cominciato ad abdicare nell'estate 2006 con la cessione di Sheva sostituito da errepunto Oliveira, seppur poi sia arrivata una rocambolesca e inaspettata Champions nel 2007 grazie a un Kakà spaventoso) il ricordo del vero Milan si è pian piano sbiadito. Non dimentichiamo che anche questo anno la proprietà non ha fatto assolutamente nulla per facilitare un minimo il lavoro a dirigenti e allenatore, visto il risicato budget messo a disposizione (si astengano contabili dal commentare). 
Io mi auguro che il Milan a breve possa ricominciare a trattare giocatori di questo calibro, perchè ne abbiamo bisogno per fare il salto di qualità. Non puoi sempre pescare l'Ibra di 39 anni a queste condizioni, anche perchè di Ibra ce ne sta uno.


----------



## Zlatan87 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.



Da Pavoletti ad Haaland è un attimo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Haaland sarebbe un acquistò mirato.
> 
> Crescerebbe tanto anche Hauge.
> Però ha una grossa controindicazione.
> ...


L'Haaland della porta lo hai trovato, ma stiamo facendo una fatica immane a trattenerlo. Prenderlo quando costa poco significa acquistarlo prima del Salisburgo, ma oggi come oggi i tifosi rossoneri avrebbero accettato di schierare un ragazzino norvegese al centro dell'attacco del Milan? Io vedo che qui molti hanno storto il naso pure per Leao dopo una prima stagione di adattamento e anche ora vedo che lascia ancora perplessi in molti sebbene abbia delle doti indubbie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per comprare Haaland servono i soldi della vittoria della Champions



neanche, partiamo da -196 milioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo indecisi tra Haaland e Pavoletti insomma


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Siamo indecisi tra Haaland e Pavoletti insomma



La strategia è quella della "linea giovani".

Bene


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'Haaland della porta lo hai trovato, ma stiamo facendo una fatica immane a trattenerlo. Prenderlo quando costa poco significa acquistarlo prima del Salisburgo, ma oggi come oggi i tifosi rossoneri avrebbero accettato di schierare un ragazzino norvegese al centro dell'attacco del Milan? Io vedo che qui molti hanno storto il naso pure per Leao dopo una prima stagione di adattamento e anche ora vedo che lascia ancora perplessi in molti sebbene abbia delle doti indubbie.


non hai tutti i torti ma una dirigenza deve andare dritta per la sua strada, non può correre dietro a quello che pensano e dicono i tifosi.

Il tifoso cambia idea in un attimo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> non hai tutti i torti ma una dirigenza deve andare dritta per la sua strada, non può correre dietro a quello che pensano e dicono i tifosi.
> 
> Il tifoso cambia idea in un attimo.


E' quello che stanno facendo infatti. Hanno preso Leao, Bennacer, Theo, spendendo cifre tutt'altro che considerevoli. Hanno comprato Saelemaekers dal campionato belga, ci hanno provato per Koné sfumato perchè l'offerta è stata ritenuta insufficiente. Io mi auguro in altri colpi dal campionato belga e francese perchè hanno davvero tanti talenti apprezzabili. 
Per Haaland servirà una proprietà diversa da questa, con Elliott è impossibile che arrivino profili del genere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo pur sempre il Milan. E il sogno dovrebbe essere tutto di Haaland. Non viceversa.
> 
> Nel Milan hanno giocato attaccanti molto ma molto più forti del pur bravissimo Haaland.



Magari Haaland. 

Realisticamente però serviranno alcune stagioni di Champions stabile, di qualificazione continua alla Champions, per tornare a trattare giocatori simili (non decenni comunque; l’Inda ha preso Lukaku spendendo 70 milioni sull’unghia dopo la seconda qualificazione CL, per dire). Che torneremo a trattare giocatori simili e ad acquistarli non ho dubbi, è la nostra dimensione, ma purtroppo non potremo farlo subito.

Comunque concordo che dovrebbe essere Haaland a sognare il Milan, non il contrario.

Vabbè, dai, se ci qualifichiamo alla CL mi “accontenterei” di Upamecano (ha una clausola non proibitiva e prende di stipendio meno di Romagnoli, quindi liberandoci del capitone cercando di venderlo bene e liberandoci degli altri pesi morti a bilancio questo non dovrebbe essere infattibile), che peraltro rinforzerebbe molto il reparto più carente.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' quello che stanno facendo infatti. Hanno preso Leao, Bennacer, Theo, spendendo cifre tutt'altro che considerevoli. Hanno comprato Saelemaekers dal campionato belga, ci hanno provato per Koné sfumato perchè l'offerta è stata ritenuta insufficiente. Io mi auguro in altri colpi dal campionato belga e francese perchè hanno davvero tanti talenti apprezzabili.
> Per Haaland servirà una proprietà diversa da questa, con Elliott è impossibile che arrivino profili del genere.



Un Milan stabilmente in CL avrebbe la forza di suo di trattare questi giocatori, indipendentemente dalla proprietà.

Se poi faremo lo stadio le cose miglioreranno ancora di più, vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/milan-mercato-da-7-secondo-la-gds-vt94861-post2152154.html#post2152154

Certo avere una proprietà che butti soldi suoi per alzare il fatturato del club abbrevierebbe molto il percorso, ma purtroppo sappiamo che Idiott è uno strozzino.


----------



## numero 3 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Colgo l'occasione Haaland per porre un quesito ai ragionieri del forum...Ma se vai in Champions i soldi te li danno per 10 anni o solo il primo anno? Perché qua sembra che con una qualificazione sei a posto.Ma a posto cosa? Devi pagare gli ingaggi, fare mercato e coprire le perdite di bilancio.
Se poi fai un solo anno e hai comprato 200 giocatori li devi poi pagare. Mi sembra un ragionamento sensato no? Solo se vai in Champions regolarmente puoi crescere esponenzialmente non certo un anno si e 10 no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Colgo l'occasione Haaland per porre un quesito ai ragionieri del forum...Ma se vai in Champions i soldi te li danno per 10 anni o solo il primo anno? Perché qua sembra che con una qualificazione sei a posto.Ma a posto cosa? Devi pagare gli ingaggi, fare mercato e coprire le perdite di bilancio.
> Se poi fai un solo anno e hai comprato 200 giocatori li devi poi pagare. Mi sembra un ragionamento sensato no? Solo se vai in Champions regolarmente puoi crescere esponenzialmente non certo un anno si e 10 no.



La qualificazione deve diventare sistematica..non voglio nemmeno immaginare che dopo un anno così non si consolidi la rosa per garantirci almeno 5 qualificazioni consecutive..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Colgo l'occasione Haaland per porre un quesito ai ragionieri del forum...Ma se vai in Champions i soldi te li danno per 10 anni o solo il primo anno? Perché qua sembra che con una qualificazione sei a posto.Ma a posto cosa? Devi pagare gli ingaggi, fare mercato e coprire le perdite di bilancio.
> Se poi fai un solo anno e hai comprato 200 giocatori li devi poi pagare. Mi sembra un ragionamento sensato no? Solo se vai in Champions regolarmente puoi crescere esponenzialmente non certo un anno si e 10 no.


Tra l altro noi prendiamo bei soldi perché hanno aggiunto il ranking storico.


----------



## wildfrank (12 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, oltre ai soldi della Coppa Italia (QUI https://www.milanworld.net/milan-manager-chiese-di-giocare-milanello-coppa-italia-vt98660.html ) il Milan insegue anche i 50 milioni della qualificazione alla Champions. Soldi vitali. Anche per coltivare il sogno Haaland.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma per quanto è stato fatto negli ultimi 10 anni (o forse anche più, perchè per me il Milan ha cominciato ad abdicare nell'estate 2006 con la cessione di Sheva sostituito da errepunto Oliveira, seppur poi sia arrivata una rocambolesca e inaspettata Champions nel 2007 grazie a un Kakà spaventoso) il ricordo del vero Milan si è pian piano sbiadito. Non dimentichiamo che anche questo anno la proprietà non ha fatto assolutamente nulla per facilitare un minimo il lavoro a dirigenti e allenatore, visto il risicato budget messo a disposizione (si astengano contabili dal commentare).
> Io mi auguro che il Milan a breve possa ricominciare a trattare giocatori di questo calibro, perchè ne abbiamo bisogno per fare il salto di qualità. Non puoi sempre pescare l'Ibra di 39 anni a queste condizioni, anche perchè di Ibra ce ne sta uno.


Ooohhh mamma, Olivera, cose da pazzi in quel periodo Il geometra monzese si affidava a un procuratore "di cui non ricordo il nome "che dalla Spagna ci ha rifilato una sola dopo l'altra


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Magari Haaland.
> 
> Realisticamente però serviranno alcune stagioni di Champions stabile, di qualificazione continua alla Champions, per tornare a trattare giocatori simili (non decenni comunque; l’Inda ha preso Lukaku spendendo 70 milioni sull’unghia dopo la seconda qualificazione CL, per dire). Che torneremo a trattare giocatori simili e ad acquistarli non ho dubbi, è la nostra dimensione, ma purtroppo non potremo farlo subito.
> 
> ...


Guarda me lo auguro, ma non ne sono così convinto. Per Haaland serviranno 100 milioni per il cartellino, più altri 20 al ciccione, più 10 netti minimo al giocatore. Francamente la vedo difficile con Idiott.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda me lo auguro, ma non ne sono così convinto. Per Haaland serviranno 100 milioni per il cartellino, più altri 20 al ciccione, più 10 netti minimo al giocatore. Francamente la vedo difficile con Idiott.



Per fare operazioni del genere, alla Haalanda, penso servano tre anni di qualificazione alla CL stabile. Considera che tornando in CL aumenteranno non solo gli introiti grazie alla Champions, appunto, ma pure gli sponsor.

Tornare l’anno prossimo e fare una grande Champions sarà essenziale anche per questo, per risvegliare l’appeal del brand (appeal che è dormiente ma esiste eccome, ed è enorme).


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Concordo con te...in parte stiamo migliorando da questo punto di vista. Io andrei a Salisburgo e mi porterei a casa la coppia Daka - Koita (sistemeremmo centro dell'attacco e fascia destra per un bel pò di tempo)



koita l'ho visto al mondiale U20 credo 1 anno e mezzo fa. ne ho parlato anche qui più volte ma nessuno mi ha dato corda. mi aveva folgorato.
da 2a punta o mezza punta o forse anche esterno ce lo vedrei benissimo al milan. però non l'ho più seguito.
sta andando bene?
sarebbe venuto via a meno di 20M all'epoca


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

L’importante come dicevo sarà andare aggressivi su Upamecano a CL ottenuta. Upamecano rinforzerebbe terribilmente la nostra difesa ed è (ancora per poco) abbordabile per il Milan di oggi, visto anche quanto prende e la clausola che ha, non proibitiva.

Vendere Romagnoli e le altre zavorre per prenderlo dovrà essere la priorità. Con lui e Kjaer e qualche buona riserva come Sandokan e Kalulu avremmo una difesa da 27/28 goal subiti a campionato, non di più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Haaland avrà le occasioni Bayern e Real probabilmente quindi è fuori portata, ma comunque essendo di Raiola non lo prenderei mai, costi talmente elevati da far guadagnare alla fine solo lui e un ragazzo ancora giovanissimo che chissà quante grane porterebbe ogni anno coi rinnovi. Vediamo Raiola con De Ligt cosa farà intanto, l'età è quella.



essere del maiale mi pare una bella limitazione. non so se real o altre squadre vogliano fare affari con lui.
chi ha raiola nei top clubs bayern, real, barca, psg, city, liverpool? non molto credo...


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Gennaio 2021)

Leggo di Upamecano, Halaand... la verità è che gli ultimi nostri colpi sono giovani da 4/10 milioni (hauge, salemekers, prestito tonali) e che per una promessa 19enne ci siamo tirati indietro di fronte ai 10 milioni richiesti.

Bisogna esser realisti, NON ARRIVERANNO MAI giocatori da 50/80 milioni di cartellino e di 5/10 milioni di stipendio netto.
Upamecano è vero che ha la clausola bassa per il suo valore di 45 milioni, ma credete che lo sappiamo solo noi? lo sa il bayern, il city, il barcellona, il real, il Liverpool. Quindi ok 45 milioni ma è già scontato che andrà a stipendi da 7-8 milioni netti minimo. e comprare Upamecano (fortissimo!) a 45 milioni più un quinquennale da 7 milioni significa investire minimo 80 milioni, e ad oggi, che ci piaccia o no è molto lontano dalla nostra realtà.

Sondaglieremo il mercato e cercheremo ulteriori talenti giovani da cercare di valorizzare al massimo per crearci dei giocatori forti IN CASA. Alcuni li azzeccheremo, altri no, come è normale prassi delle cose. Per dire, negli ultimi 2 anni Bennacer (16) Theo (20) Kalulu (0) Hauge (4) Saleamekers (7) li hai azzeccati, Krunic (8) Duarte (11) un pò meno.

Ma smettiamola di parlare di fantacalcio.
Ritorniamo a discutere dei timori, badè, konè, e via andare... che non è neanche cosi male come strategia (sperando qualcuno arrivi tra ora e giugno, perché di squadre con pezze al culo ce ne sono parecchie con il covid, vedi i cugini).


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Leggo di Upamecano, Halaand... la verità è che gli ultimi nostri colpi sono giovani da 4/10 milioni (hauge, salemekers, prestito tonali) e che per una promessa 19enne ci siamo tirati indietro di fronte ai 10 milioni richiesti.
> 
> Bisogna esser realisti, NON ARRIVERANNO MAI giocatori da 50/80 milioni di cartellino e di 5/10 milioni di stipendio netto.
> Upamecano è vero che ha la clausola bassa per il suo valore di 45 milioni, ma credete che lo sappiamo solo noi? lo sa il bayern, il city, il barcellona, il real, il Liverpool. Quindi ok 45 milioni ma è già scontato che andrà a stipendi da 7-8 milioni netti minimo. e comprare Upamecano (fortissimo!) a 45 milioni più un quinquennale da 7 milioni significa investire minimo 80 milioni, e ad oggi, che ci piaccia o no è molto lontano dalla nostra realtà.
> ...



Parli di un Milan fuori da TUTTO, cominciamo a vincere qualche trofeo, a rientrare in CL, a riportare in alto le vendite di merchandising e biglietti, a portare più sponsor e che paghino bene. 
Poi vediamo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Gennaio 2021)

Seh.....però in questo momento non son perchè non ce lo vedrei tanto in questa squadra una punta che corre veloce come lui.
Preferirei una punta molto fisica che sappia difendere palla e fare sponda alla Ibra


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque scusate l'OT, ma a proposito di bomber e di bundesliga..ma cosa sta facendo Lewandosky?!? 20 gol in 14 partite...ma che roba è?? Vabbé che da noi Ibra stava a 10 gol in 6...

Chiuso OT


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Leggo di Upamecano, Halaand... la verità è che gli ultimi nostri colpi sono giovani da 4/10 milioni (hauge, salemekers, prestito tonali) e che per una promessa 19enne ci siamo tirati indietro di fronte ai 10 milioni richiesti.
> 
> Bisogna esser realisti, NON ARRIVERANNO MAI giocatori da 50/80 milioni di cartellino e di 5/10 milioni di stipendio netto.
> Upamecano è vero che ha la clausola bassa per il suo valore di 45 milioni, ma credete che lo sappiamo solo noi? lo sa il bayern, il city, il barcellona, il real, il Liverpool. Quindi ok 45 milioni ma è già scontato che andrà a stipendi da 7-8 milioni netti minimo. e comprare Upamecano (fortissimo!) a 45 milioni più un quinquennale da 7 milioni significa investire minimo 80 milioni, e ad oggi, che ci piaccia o no è molto lontano dalla nostra realtà.
> ...



Non sapevo che un Milan in CL fosse obbligato ad avere le stesse strategie di mercato e lo stesso appeal di un Milan fuori dalla Champions da otto anni.

Si imparano sempre cose nuove.

Quindi: Milan senza Champions da cinque anni ( Estate 2018) e quasi fallito: prende Higuain e poi a Gennaio 2019 spende 70 milioni per Piatek e Paqueta _____>>> Milan tornato in Champions, forse (se le cose andranno bene) da campione d’Italia, in Estate 2021 potrà al massimo ambire a prendere qualche 2001 che non conosce manco sua madre, e manco cedendo Romagnoli bene e liberandosi dell’ultimo ciarpame in rosa (Conti, Musacchio ecc) potrà, con gli introiti CL, fare anche solo un investimento importante.

Tutto questo dopo che da Gennaio 2020 ad oggi sono stati tagliati peraltro tutti i costi superflui possibili e immaginabili (tanto che la società rilasciò un comunicato dove diceva che al netto del Covid la situazione finanziaria era migliorata enormemente).

In effetti ha senso. In pratica il Milan semifallito del 2018 per te aveva più prospettive di un Milan Estate 2021 tornato in CL in pompa magna.


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2021)

Si è real,barca,city,Bayern,PSG stanno a guardare...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si è real,barca,city,Bayern,PSG stanno a guardare...



Non è che possano avere 40 giocatori l’una eh. Se un giocatore lo convinci con un progetto vincente viene più volentieri a cinque milioni di euro l’anno (per la cronaca Upamecano ora prende molto meno di quel fallito di Romagnoli) al Milan con la possibilità di tornare a vincere in uno dei club più gloriosi al mondo che andare a fare la muffa in un Barca in palese declino che non vincerà più nulla per molti anni.

Altrimenti per la stessa ragione la Juve non avrebbe mai dovuto poter prendere Pogba nel 2012. Perché le altre lì “sono state a guardare”? 

La verità è che una big del calcio mondiale in ripresa (come la Juve del 2012, il Liverpool dal 2016 in poi o il Milan attuale) è normale che riacquisisca un appeal verso i giocatori che prima non aveva. Non stiamo parlando dell’Atalanta che va un paio d’anni in CL e che ha vinto una coppa Italia nel ‘63.

Poi se fosse solo una questione di soldi gente come Theo o Kessie avrebbero già chiesto la cessione, perché è palese che adesso ci siano società in grado di pagarli molto meglio del Milan attuale, anche se ricevessero un adeguamento di contratto (che con la CL arriverà sicuramente, perché è impensabile che uno come Theo continui a guadagnare meno di 2 milioni di euro all’anno).

E poi non ho capito perché società come quelle che stanno chiedendo ai propri giocatori di aspettare per il pagamento degli stipendi dovrebbero avere ancora così tanto tirannico potere d’acquisto da impedire al Milan di fare qualunque operazione che non riguardi tredicenni con 20 presenze tra i professionisti, non mi pare che le spagnole navighino in buone acque, affatto.



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Parli di un Milan fuori da TUTTO, cominciamo a vincere qualche trofeo, a rientrare in CL, a riportare in alto le vendite di merchandising e biglietti, a portare più sponsor e che paghino bene.
> Poi vediamo.



Forse qualcuno pensa che gli introiti CL lì intascherà Shylock, non ho altre spiegazioni.

La società aveva detto ufficialmente che c’era stato un grande miglioramento dei bilanci, e che non si è potuto vedere fattualmente solo per il Covid che ha chiuso gli stadi. Se dal prossimo anno si riapriranno gli stadi dovremo vederne i frutti, in caso contrario con gli introiti CL saremo comunque messi meglio di tante altre che hanno stipendi monstre e non pagano manco i tesserati.


----------



## Konrad (12 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> koita l'ho visto al mondiale U20 credo 1 anno e mezzo fa. ne ho parlato anche qui più volte ma nessuno mi ha dato corda. mi aveva folgorato.
> da 2a punta o mezza punta o forse anche esterno ce lo vedrei benissimo al milan. però non l'ho più seguito.
> sta andando bene?
> sarebbe venuto via a meno di 20M all'epoca



Koita sta facendo una stagione eccelsa...Per lavoro ho molti rapporti con la sede di Salisburgo e uno dei colleghi austriaci è sfegatato tifoso del RB Salzburg (mi ha inviato anche maglia e gagliardetto). Ogni tanto parliamo e lui adora il giocatore. Sostiene che da esterno può dare il massimo di se, ma anche come seconda punta partendo qualche metro più indietro. Ha senso del gol, scatto, dribling e anche una discreta visione di gioco.
Io ho sempre pensato che dopo Szoboszlai, fosse Daka il giocatore da portare al Milan...ma devo dire che il folletto maliano se la sta giocando alla grandissima. E' il tipo di giocatore che ci serve e che a noi manca a destra in alternanza a Saelemaekers


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Koita sta facendo una stagione eccelsa...Per lavoro ho molti rapporti con la sede di Salisburgo e uno dei colleghi austriaci è sfegatato tifoso del RB Salzburg (mi ha inviato anche maglia e gagliardetto). Ogni tanto parliamo e lui adora il giocatore. Sostiene che da esterno può dare il massimo di se, ma anche come seconda punta partendo qualche metro più indietro. Ha senso del gol, scatto, dribling e anche una discreta visione di gioco.
> Io ho sempre pensato che dopo Szoboszlai, fosse Daka il giocatore da portare al Milan...ma devo dire che il folletto maliano se la sta giocando alla grandissima. E' il tipo di giocatore che ci serve e che a noi manca a destra in alternanza a Saelemaekers



leggo che è andato al salisburgo per 1,5M (cifra che nasconde qualcosa, troppo poco) nell'anno del mondiale che lo ha messo in mostra. già 12 gol in stagione, addirittura 1 ogni 55 minuti in campionato (10 gol).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Leggo di Upamecano, Halaand... la verità è che gli ultimi nostri colpi sono giovani da 4/10 milioni (hauge, salemekers, prestito tonali) e che per una promessa 19enne ci siamo tirati indietro di fronte ai 10 milioni richiesti.
> 
> Bisogna esser realisti, NON ARRIVERANNO MAI giocatori da 50/80 milioni di cartellino e di 5/10 milioni di stipendio netto.
> Upamecano è vero che ha la clausola bassa per il suo valore di 45 milioni, ma credete che lo sappiamo solo noi? lo sa il bayern, il city, il barcellona, il real, il Liverpool. Quindi ok 45 milioni ma è già scontato che andrà a stipendi da 7-8 milioni netti minimo. e comprare Upamecano (fortissimo!) a 45 milioni più un quinquennale da 7 milioni significa investire minimo 80 milioni, e ad oggi, che ci piaccia o no è molto lontano dalla nostra realtà.
> ...


Apprezzo il realismo, anche se ritengo il tuo punto di vista un po' troppo pessimista. Su Haaland concordo, la vedo dura, ma giocatori intorno ai 40 milioni di cartellino e 3 o 4 milioni di ingaggio ritengo li possiamo ricominciare a trattare. Certo non bisogna fare come il Real Madrid, che ha comprato senza criterio in Brasile sperando di trovare il craque, altrimenti si fa presto a bruciare il budget. Se ci sta un giocatore che si ritiene un fuoriclasse va preso anche a 40 milioni.


----------



## medjai (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Haaland non aveva una clausola dii 75M?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo il realismo, anche se ritengo il tuo punto di vista un po' troppo pessimista. Su Haaland concordo, la vedo dura, ma giocatori intorno ai 40 milioni di cartellino e 3 o 4 milioni di ingaggio ritengo li possiamo ricominciare a trattare. Certo non bisogna fare come il Real Madrid, che ha comprato senza criterio in Brasile sperando di trovare il craque, altrimenti si fa presto a bruciare il budget. Se ci sta un giocatore che si ritiene un fuoriclasse va preso anche a 40 milioni.



Perfetto.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo il realismo, anche se ritengo il tuo punto di vista un po' troppo pessimista. Su Haaland concordo, la vedo dura, ma giocatori intorno ai 40 milioni di cartellino e 3 o 4 milioni di ingaggio ritengo li possiamo ricominciare a trattare. Certo non bisogna fare come il Real Madrid, che ha comprato senza criterio in Brasile sperando di trovare il craque, altrimenti si fa presto a bruciare il budget. Se ci sta un giocatore che si ritiene un fuoriclasse va preso anche a 40 milioni.



Sai a volte è un controsenso, ma da noi quelli costati poco,rendono di più di quelli costati tanto.

Ultimi esempi Paqueta e Piattek presi a 35 e Bennacer e Hernandez presi a 20.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Gennaio 2021)

Crederei più a Messi che viene da noi a zero,Haaland é irraggiungibile a dir poco,altro che i soldi della Champions.


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è che possano avere 40 giocatori l’una eh. Se un giocatore lo convinci con un progetto vincente viene più volentieri a cinque milioni di euro l’anno (per la cronaca Upamecano ora prende molto meno di quel fallito di Romagnoli) al Milan con la possibilità di tornare a vincere in uno dei club più gloriosi al mondo che andare a fare la muffa in un Barca in palese declino che non vincerà più nulla per molti anni.
> 
> Altrimenti per la stessa ragione la Juve non avrebbe mai dovuto poter prendere Pogba nel 2012. Perché le altre lì “sono state a guardare”?
> 
> ...



Stiamo parlando del più forte centravanti del futuro...dai su che poi ci rimaniamo male...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando del più forte centravanti del futuro...dai su che poi ci rimaniamo male...



Io mi riferivo ad Upamecano.

Riguardo ad Haaland sono stato il primo a dire che serviranno almeno tre anni (almeno) di CL stabile per poter sognare questi colpi.

Per colpi come Upamecano è diverso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sai a volte è un controsenso, ma da noi quelli costati poco,rendono di più di quelli costati tanto.
> 
> Ultimi esempi Paqueta e Piattek presi a 35 e Bennacer e Hernandez presi a 20.


Paquetá e Piatek sono stati acquistati da Leonardo, secondo me Maldini e Massara con 40 milioni ti portano ben altro. Dobbiamo riuscire a strappare gli Haaland dal Salisburgo e i Salah dalla Roma.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Gennaio 2021)

io sarei il primo che esulta se arrivano quei giocatori lì (halaand upamecano).. ma ad oggi realisticamente upamecano è top 3 under 25 tra i difensori centrali e halaand top 3 under 25 tra gli attaccanti. Ergo le 10 migliori squadre d'europa faranno ad asta per chi offre di più per prenderli, e auguri a fare l'asta a livello di stipendi con real madrid, psg, man city, ecc. Se invece non li ritenete top 3 mondiali under 25 vi prego di illuminarmi con i nomi, perché a me onestamente sfuggono.

Ad oggi non siamo in queste condizioni, forse lo saremo tra qualche anno, e solo dopo aver cementificato la partecipazione champions in modo continuativo e magari con gli incassi maggiori derivanti dallo stadio nuovo (speriamo vada in porto).

Sarebbe già molto positivo, rientrando in champions, anno prossimo tornare a investire 50-60 milioni ogni estate per 3-4 colpi di giovani talenti (come per intenderci l'estate di bennacer e theo, con un incremento dovuto agli introiti champions). Chi si aspetta più di così, a mio avvisto abita su un pianeta diverso dalla terra e lo invidio parecchio. Se non si va in champions mi aspetto la stessa strategia decurtata di 30 milioni, ovvero quella fatta quest'anno con giovani presi per un totale estivo che non supera i 20-30 mln complessivi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> io sarei il primo che esulta se arrivano quei giocatori lì (halaand upamecano).. ma ad oggi realisticamente upamecano è top 3 under 25 tra i difensori centrali e halaand top 3 under 25 tra gli attaccanti. Ergo le 10 migliori squadre d'europa faranno ad asta per chi offre di più per prenderli, e auguri a fare l'asta a livello di stipendi con real madrid, psg, man city, ecc. Se invece non li ritenete top 3 mondiali under 25 vi prego di illuminarmi con i nomi, perché a me onestamente sfuggono.
> 
> Ad oggi non siamo in queste condizioni, forse lo saremo tra qualche anno, e solo dopo aver cementificato la partecipazione champions in modo continuativo e magari con gli incassi maggiori derivanti dallo stadio nuovo (speriamo vada in porto).
> 
> Sarebbe già molto positivo, rientrando in champions, anno prossimo tornare a investire 50-60 milioni ogni estate per 3-4 colpi di giovani talenti (come per intenderci l'estate di bennacer e theo, con un incremento dovuto agli introiti champions). Chi si aspetta più di così, a mio avvisto abita su un pianeta diverso dalla terra e lo invidio parecchio. Se non si va in champions mi aspetto la stessa strategia decurtata di 30 milioni, ovvero quella fatta quest'anno con giovani presi per un totale estivo che non supera i 20-30 mln complessivi.



Su Haaland hai ragionissima (purtroppo). Su Upamecano però le cose sono un po’ diverse, costerebbe molto meno sia di cartellino che di ingaggio ( non credo si farebbe problemi a venire a 4 o 4,5 milioni in un Milan che lotta per vincere ed è tornato in Champions). E il suo acquisto lo finanzieremmo vendendo Romagnoli (che andrà assolutamente ceduto) e liberandoci del resto del ciarpame. Introiti Champions + cessione di Romagnoli + smaltimento delle ultime scorie (Conti ecc) = un investimento per Upamecano dovrebbe starci.

Maldini stesso disse testualmente a Settembre che, con la Champions, “cambierebbero tante cose dal prossimo anno”.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ma lo stipendio di upamecano non devi paragonarlo a quello che prende oggi, ma a quello che le 10 migliori squadre al mondo son disposte a dargli essendo un top 3 mondiale del ruolo (under 25). Altro che 4 milioni, si parla di (quasi) il doppio ahimè.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma lo stipendio di upamecano non devi paragonarlo a quello che prende oggi, ma a quello che le 10 migliori squadre al mondo son disposte a dargli essendo un top 3 mondiale del ruolo (under 25). Altro che 4 milioni, si parla di (quasi) il doppio ahimè.



Ripeto quello che ho scritto nella pagina precedente: i soldi non sono tutto, altrimenti Theo l’avremmo già perso. Non è che un Upamecano si schiferebbe a venire in un Milan in rinascita per quei soldi con la prospettiva di vincere tanto nei prossimi anni. Anche perché:

1. Il Milan per un giovane come lui attualmente è il club migliore in assoluto, molto meglio che andare a fare la riserva altrove o in club in declino che non riescono manco a pagare gli stipendi come il Barca.

2. Per uno come lui 4 milioni o quello che è sarebbero l’entry level, col tempo ne guadagnerebbe molti di più, insieme alla crescita del club.

In ogni caso ripeto, i soldi non sono tutto, altrimenti uno come Theo il Milan attuale non dovrebbe neanche pensare di poterlo trattenere.

Ma poi sono discorsi già fatti, perché Pogba nel 2012 l’ha preso la Juve (aveva l’età di Upamecano di adesso), appena tornata in CL (era l’Estate del 2012 e la Juve tornava in CL da campione d’Italia dopo due settimi posti), e non il Real? Pare che solo noi dobbiamo farci un quinquennio in CL prima di farci un acquisto decente.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Gennaio 2021)

Se andiamo in Champions League per tre anni di seguito forse avremo il mln da dare allo Strasburgo.

Finchè c'è Idiott non vedo speranze di grandeur.. ci vuole solo lungimiranza, competenza... e pazienza.

Ma quale Haaland.... prenderemo al massimo in prestito secco il sedicenne del Dortmund con ingaggio pagato da loro, suvvia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Champions League per tre anni di seguito forse avremo il mln da dare allo Strasburgo.
> 
> Finchè c'è Idiott non vedo speranze di grandeur.. ci vuole solo lungimiranza, competenza... e pazienza.
> 
> Ma quale Haaland.... prenderemo al massimo in prestito secco il sedicenne del Dortmund con ingaggio pagato da loro, suvvia.



Ma quindi Idiott si intascherà i soldi Champions? Perché tra qualificazione e gironi si arriva ad una cinquantina di milioni, ci finanzi gli ammortamenti per degli acquisti abbastanza importanti.

Quindi non capisco perché con la CL non dovrebbe cambiare nulla. Lì non si tratta di chiedere soldi ad Idiott, sarebbero soldi che avremmo in più noi

"La Champions deve essere il nostro obiettivo, anche se non è dichiarato. Dobbiamo migliorare la nostra posizione in classifica: *l'idea è quella di entrare tra le prime quattro, in questo modo cambierebbero tante cose dalla stagione prossima"* - (Paolo Maldini, Settembre 2020).

Mi auguro non abbia mentito (ma non credo proprio che Maldini mentirebbe).


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Gennaio 2021)

la differenza sta nello status del giocatore: Theo è arrivato da quasi sconosciuto al milan, non giocava titolare, prendeva forse meno di 1 mln l'anno. Bennacer è arrivato da titolare di una squadra retrocessa.

Upamecano è nello status attuale di top 3 mondiale, titolare nella prossima Francia agli Europei, Titolare nel Lipsia semifinalista e sorpresa della champions 2020 e uno dei top nella fase gironi champions 2021.

Poi, una volta che li hai in squadra, con l'affetto, la responsabilità che gli dai, la visibilità che da un club come il milan allora molti rimangono volentieri, ma se si tratta di attrarli ad oggi non c'è differenza a vantaggio nostro vs city, bayern, real madrid, utd, totthenam, psg, barcellona ecc.. che lo cercano oggi, e lui GIOCANDO TITOLARE OVUNQUE ANDRA' baserà la scelta anche sul lato economico, almeno è logico farlo quando ti cercano solo top team ai quali onestamente è difficile discriminare uno dall'altro.
Comunque se possiamo farlo è certamente da svenarsi, ma torniamo sul pianeta terra please.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> la differenza sta nello status del giocatore: Theo è arrivato da quasi sconosciuto al milan, non giocava titolare, prendeva forse meno di 1 mln l'anno. Bennacer è arrivato da titolare di una squadra retrocessa.
> 
> Upamecano è nello status attuale di top 3 mondiale, titolare nella prossima Francia agli Europei, Titolare nel Lipsia semifinalista e sorpresa della champions 2020 e uno dei top nella fase gironi champions 2021.
> 
> ...



Anche sul lato economico, non “solo”.

Rivedere l’esempio di Pogba alla Juve nel 2012 fatto sopra (e veniva dallo United, non dal Lipsia, United che aveva fatto la finale di CL un anno prima). 

Comunque ci vuole equilibrio, sono il primo ad aver detto che di Haaland era inutile parlarne.

Per altri acquisti staremo a vedere.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi Idiott si intascherà i soldi Champions? Perché tra qualificazione e gironi si arriva ad una cinquantina di milioni, ci finanzi gli ammortamenti per degli acquisti abbastanza importanti.
> 
> Quindi non capisco perché con la CL non dovrebbe cambiare nulla. Lì non si tratta di chiedere soldi ad Idiott, sarebbero soldi che avremmo in più noi
> 
> "La Champions deve essere il nostro obiettivo, anche se non è dichiarato. Dobbiamo migliorare la nostra posizione in classifica: *l'idea è quella di entrare tra le prime quattro, in questo modo cambierebbero tante cose dalla stagione prossima"* - (Paolo Maldini, Settembre 2020).



Siamo seri... con il COVID e tutti i mancati ricavi, le sponsorizzazioni mancanti e gli introiti da stadio in primis (più gli stipendi), la situazione è critica.
Dovranno ricredersi tutti e usare i soldi per ripianare, ripianare, ripianare.

Hanno tutti bivaccato a destra e sinistra per tanti anni (noi no negli ultimi 10) e adesso si chiude il cerchio.
Apriamo gli occhi, Real e Barca, oltre a tanti altri (Liverpool ad esempio) sono già in nettissima difficoltà... e partivano da molto più in alto.

Maldini può dire quello che vuole, ma si scontrerà con la realtà.
I soldi se li tengono, quasi tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Siamo seri... con il COVID e tutti i mancati ricavi, le sponsorizzazioni mancanti e gli introiti da stadio in primis (più gli stipendi), la situazione è critica.
> Dovranno ricredersi tutti e usare i soldi per ripianare, ripianare, ripianare.
> 
> Hanno tutti bivaccato a destra e sinistra per tanti anni (noi no negli ultimi 10) e adesso si chiude il cerchio.
> ...



Il punto è proprio questo: tante big in Europa non pagano manco gli stipendi, a differenza nostra, che con la CL daremo una netta svolta alla nostra condizione finanziaria. Paradossalmente l’aver tirato la cinghia ultimamente potrebbe porci aiutarci non poco, in futuro.

Comunque se conosco un po’ Maldini non è uno che parla a vanvera.


----------

